# Sergeant: Springfield College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sergeant*
Springfield College 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/27/2021

*Job Description:*
The Springfield College Department of Public Safety is a full-service police agency that serves the College Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. A Police Sergeant is expected to perform a full range of police duties, which include but are not limited to: prevention and detection, arrest, search and seizure, parking and traffic enforcement, crash investigation, and maintaining public order.
*Duties and Responsibilities include:*
Supervise police officers in the performance of regularly assigned patrols and incident investigations; conduct roll calls, prepare shift notices and assignments; conduct performance evaluations; make recommendations in matters concerning employee discipline and retention.
May be required to supervise dispatchers and security guard roving CSO officers as directed.
Review police documentation including incident and accident reports and daily logs for accuracy and compliance with criminal, motor vehicle, parking and traffic laws and with college regulations.
Assist Chief and Lieutenant(s) in establishing procedures;
Make recommendations regarding improvements or changes in department operations.
Conduct accident and crime investigations and prepares detailed reports, including Vehicle Accident Reports and Incident Reports.
Provide public assistance, escorts, first aid, vehicle jump-starts, and other related functions and duties as required. Processes evidence, prepares court cases, and provides legal testimony. Conduct inspections of police personnel and equipment; issues and accounts for police equipment. Represent the department at community, business meetings, and training. 
Secure and patrol campus buildings and grounds.
A Police Sergeant may be assigned one or more additional tasks such as schedule, event planning, field training, firearms instructor, CPR / First Aid / AED, evidence control, defensive tactics, fitness officer, quartermaster, armorer, vehicle maintenance, In-Service training coordinator, etc. 
Police Sergeants may perform any combination of essential functions. The posted description is not intended to be an exhaustive list of all duties, knowledge or abilities associated with this classification, but is intended to accurately reflect the principal job elements.
*Position Type:* Full Time Regular

*Appointment Months Per Year:* 12 month

*Posted Date:* Oct 26, 2021

*Requirements:
Requirements: *
Minimum of an Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice, Bachelors preferred.
Minimum of one-year experience supervising staff required.
This position requires successful completion of an approved full-time Massachusetts Police Training Council (MPTC) police academy or Massachusetts Special State Police (SSPO) Academy. 
Must obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms (Class A Large Capacity) in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.
Must possess a Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Certification, or the ability to obtain one within 60 days.
Candidate must maintain these certifications to remain a licensed police officer. 
Must be able to read, write and speak English.
Must pass a background check and psychological evaluation. 
Must have valid driver's license. 
A full motor vehicle/driving history report will be required as a part of the background check process.
Candidate's driver history must be approved by the college's vehicle insurance carrier for operation of all police or college vehicles.
*Knowledge Skills and Abilities:*
Ability to complete accident and criminal investigations, protective services to individuals on campus.
Knowledge of organizational structure, workflow, and operating procedures.
Knowledge of laws, regulations, methods, and techniques in areas of specialty.
Ability to supervise, train, mentor and direct staff.
Ability to organize, prioritize, and schedule work assignments.
Provide legal depositions and testimony. Gather and organize legal evidence.
Perform uniform and vehicle inspections.
Strong interpersonal and communication skills and the ability to work effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community.
_*This position has been design*_*at*_*ed as forward facing and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status, or an attestation to the same effect, will be required. Individuals may seek ADA accommodations or a religious exemption, upon request with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival. *_
*Springfield College is committed to enhancing diversity and equity in education and employment. To that end, the College welcomes candidates from all backgrounds and lived experiences, who will contribute to a culture of inclusion and respect. For more information about Springfield College's position on diversity and inclusion, please visit our Office of Inclusion and Community Engagement.
At Springfield College, we offer competitive and generous benefit options for employees and their families.*

Tuition benefits for employees and dependents
Tuition exchange program for dependents
Generous paid time off benefits
403(b) retirement plan (TIAA) with a generous college match
Medical and dental plans
Health Reimbursement Arrangement (HRA)
Flexible Spending Accounts
Health Care, Dependent Care
Life and accident insurance plans
Long-term disability
Optional voluntary benefits
Employee Assistance Program (EAP)
Wellness benefits and programs
Free use of our state-of-the-art Wellness Center
Discounts on campus and with local businesses


----------

